

Police filmed beating man after bike stop in Mission, San Francisco - ccvannorman
http://ww2.kqed.org/news/2015/04/04/controversial-police-incident-in-the-mission-caught-on-video

======
calbear81
Yes, the officers used force to subdue a suspect but that force was only
necessary because:

\- Suspect failed to obey orders and FLED from the police and this is
corroborated by the eyewitness accounts.

\- Suspect resisted arrest and even after the officers tackled him, he is
trying to get out of being handcuffed which of course prompts more officers to
pile up. Perhaps the better option would have been to tase him which may be
safer than having 5-6 people dogpile on you (suffocation risk).

Let's review what you should do when dealing with police
([https://www.aclu.org/know-your-rights/what-do-if-youre-
stopp...](https://www.aclu.org/know-your-rights/what-do-if-youre-stopped-
police-immigration-agents-or-fbi))

\- Stay calm and DO NOT RESIST ARREST regardless of whether it was justified
or not. \- Ask if you are and why you are being arrested. If you are not being
arrested, ask if you can leave. \- You can stay silent and refuse to consent
to a search and wait until you have representation.

If you do these things, you will be less likely to be beat up and if you think
excessive force was used while you were fully compliant, you will be in a much
better position with a lawsuit if you didn't run and resist.

~~~
throwaway9324
Or just don't live in a police state where cops randomly pull you over,
bystanders do nothing and random people come up with excuses.

